# Filter Idea



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

basically, using a Korallia, on the basis of its turnover.

however unlike a conventional pump its not easy to design a built in filter. what I was thinking is that utilising top and bottom intakes.

any thoughts??


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

You have not taken your medication  
I don`t think it would generate the suction needed to pull water thru any type of box,louvered,holed thingy..It might push thru some sort of filter filled plenum attached to the front.
Dammed demented idea..build it and lets see :-?


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't get it.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, If I understand this correctly, you would build a filter box or possibly modify a built in overflow. then cut a hole in one side and put the output of a korallia in the hole. then the idea is that the korallia will pump the water out of the box. when the water inside the box is displaced, more will flow into the box, usually through the overflow comb. In this case, there might not be a sump to keep the water above the bottom of the comb all the time so madman has added a secondary comb to the bottom of the box that would allow water to flow in. At this point you would merely be circulating water, no filtering would occur. The actual filtering could be done by fixing a sponge behind the overflow comb and around the intake of the korallia. If you used foam on a scale large enough to see much benefit you would probably be better off just building a hmf (hamburg mat filter). However, if you made it on a somewhat small scale, you could fill the box with filter floss and it could be an internal water polisher. If that were the goal, I would perforate the box to allow massive waterflow though the entire surface of the box. That being the case, the box, with the exception of the side that holds the korallia, could be made out of plastic canvas. The more I think about it the more I think that madman may be onto something. The main problem that I see is that it would be in the tank, but other than that it has potential.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

*Stickzula* you have it exactly.

considering the Hamburg mat filter. but again you need to get the koralia to pull water from behind it.

I need to build some kind of enclosure around my current koralia, and see what the draw is like.

problem with the koralia is that you cant put it near the surface, as it'll suck air in, and be hellish noisy., and if you put it low down it'll blast the sand away. so though put it midway, and draw from top and bottom, using foam for mech filter.

basically I'm thinking of creating something like the Juwel filters, but with a decent turnover (the best the juwel filters manage is 1500lph)


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I would go with a hmf. make it to go in one end of your tank mount the korallia to the side of the tank and cut a hole in the mat for the output. should work similarly to a normal powerhead


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

that looks like a flux capacitor on the left.


----------



## chefkeith (Sep 25, 2004)

Something like this has been done before by a few people at Loaches.com

http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=16770
http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=17433


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

can we get a update?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

*chefkeith* great links.

thinking mattenfilter might be the way to go.

wondering if 1or 2 filters are needed (ie corner ones.) with 2 koralias you could get a 9200lph, which should be enough turnover for a 600l tank


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there,

Quit a dificult design if you ask me. I have a pump driven sponge filter based on the Hamburger mattenfilter. Originally the larger the mat (surface of the foam) the lower maintenance and the larger the filter capacity. Drawback is the space it needs. The type of filter I'm using does have a large intake surface and reaches from top to bottom of the tank but multiple foam parts are put after each other. If dirt gets through one foam block the next will catch it. The filter works the best when it starts clogging. I clean 50% of the filter foam every 4 months or so. It's more work to clean the foam parts but the time inbetween cleanings is rather large. Here a pic to illustrate how it works.








'

Water flows in at the left. If you look close you can see an angled piece of class covering most of the intake aria. In the back near the heater is a small intake gap of 1/2 inch. The reason for the angled piece of glass is that it can be covered with a DIY background so the blue filter foam isn't visible. On the right is a small compartment with a small pump in this case 210 GPH. The water will flow from left to right through the foam. I cut the foam parts from large parts used for pond filters. Surface aria of the intake is 20 inch x 6 inch, volume of this this one ( 3 layers filter foam) = 3 gallon (thats only foam) I have this type of filter on 4 tanks and 3 of them running for 2 years now and I never needed to replace a foam part,...only clean it every 4 months. One 50 gallon tank with only 2 foam layers runs for 2 years and has never been cleaned. The other tanks are cichlid tanks with a heavy waste load.

Here a pic of my discus tank. The filter is situated in the right corner and covered with a DIY background. The tank is a 75 gallon.


----------

